# Greece overland



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Hi All
We've done Greece in 06 - Venice-Patras -anti-clockwise round the Pelopennese and return so we know what to expect with Motorhoming in this country. However we are in the throws of planning next years trip and Greece keeps popping it's head. 

We have 4 weeks off and are planning to go in July 09. We'd like to go overland via Prague, Vienna, Budapest then either Belgrade, Sofia and northern greece or Bucharest then northern Greece. We then plan to go to Kavala and catch the boat to Thassos. We hope to take 2 weeks to get to Thassos, 1 week on the island then 1 week to return via Igoumenista-Venice ferry and home. 

What i'd like to know is has anyone been to the cities/countires we plan to visit - good or bad info will be great. How safe is the driving in Romania. Also camping on Thassos and any other general advice, campsite info, ferry to Kavala and the road from Kavala to Igoumenista - how many driving hours does it take.

Thanks in advance

Helen & Max123.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Probably all you need here:
MagBaz Travels

 
Keith


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Helen & Max,

Keith has already pointed you in the direction of Magbaz Travels but this trip HERE we did in 2006 could be helpful to you. The trip was done before Romania and Bulgaria entered the EU.

Safe Travelling

Don


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Don, some useful info for us to consider.
Cheers
Helen and Max


----------

